# Chelsea and Westminster ACU ~



## Sisi (Nov 5, 2005)

Hello everybody!
I´m new it the forum and was trying to find info about the Chelsea and Westmisnter ACU, but there´s not much. Has anybody had a good  ( or bad) experience with them doing IVF? I know their success rates for women under 35 are not the best, but I wanted some personal opinions!!!
Thank you!
SISI.


----------



## bfbc (Dec 14, 2003)

Hi Sisi.... I went there for my one and only ICSI cycle (self-funded) at the age of 39 and ended up with twins. I found it a bit of a mixed bag to be honest although the outcome was great....if you have any specific things in mind then please PM me and I would be happy to give you more information on my experiences. 

Eve


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi sisi and welcome to the site 

Ive not had treatment yet and not too sure about the chelsea and westminster ACU - have u done a search on this site or others?

What are your infertility problems if u dont mind me asking?

Kate xx​


----------



## Sisi (Nov 5, 2005)

Hello Kate,
of course I don´t mind telling you! 
It´s mainly male factor, I repeated all my tests and finished yesterday with another histerosal...  all my results are fine, so I ´ve no doubt  the dr. will send us  to IVf again!!! We are on the  NHS waiting list  but will try self -funding in the meantime.
Take care,
SISI.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi sisi hope u are finding your way around the site ok?

Why not try the male factor board as well.......http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=35.0

Kate xx​


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

and welcome to FF Sisi
Sorry I cant help directly with your question, also I am a little confussed ( sorry  )

Are you looking at going to The Lister or the ACU  
can I suggest popping onto the London girls thread and asking them 

As I know we have a large base of london girls all using the different clinics.
CLICK HERE For LONDON GIRLS TTC

Wishing you Friendship  &   


Also, why not pop along to the chatroom when you get a minute - 
it is good to talk to people in the same situation as yourself. 
Look out for themed Chat nights too 

If you are unsure how to use the chatroom, 
then *Myself or Miss TC* will be happy to meet you in there 
at a pre-arranged time for a "one2one" session to familiarise you with the chatroom and its functions. 
Just let us know.


~Dizzi~


----------



## luckystork (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Sisi

We are about to start our first cycle of ICSI at Chelsea and Westminster in April May, so far I have found the clinic very helpful but it's early days.  

We are going there as we were referred to Mr Ramsay a urologist who specialise in male factor infertility.

I to would be interested to hear of others experiences of C&W.

Thanks


----------



## Sisi (Nov 5, 2005)

Hello Luckystork, finally we´ve decided to start at Lister, we were paying anyway and Chelsea made me wait for two months to get an appointment with a nurse only!!
I wish you the best of luck and tell me how you are going,
Sisi.


----------

